# Reading to Buster from my Kindle



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

My pet mini-doxie Buster was recovering from back surgery. I was reading to him out of my Kindle - it seemed to help him recuperate.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Buster's very cute - but he looks like he's reading it for himself.  Who exactly is reading to whom?


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Awww so adorable! I hope he's doing okay.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, he's adorable! He seems to be enjoying that book too.


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

jewelrybyKAS said:


> Awww so adorable! I hope he's doing okay.


He's doing very well now. Too well sometimes. He wants to jump onto the sofa and back down. That's how he injured his back in the first place.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

bluetiger1941 said:


> He's doing very well now. Too well sometimes. He wants to jump onto the sofa and back down. That's how he injured his back in the first place.


Get him a set of pet stairs for the couch.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"no, don't hit the next button yet, boss, i'm still reading."


----------

